# How to test LCD screen is working



## amkha69 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am going to buy a used toshiba lcd screen to replace my bad one, I do not want to buy a new laptop. . but before I buy it how do I tell or test it if it is working. It is a local seller but I do not want to waste money, any suggestions will be very helpful.


tag: lcd, laptop,fix lcd, test lcd, repair lcd


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forum maybe something here will help 
http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/category/lcd-screen-repair/


----------

